# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de Chinchillas de Argentina

## gpacheco

*También para la importación de semen de bovino congelado con procedencia de México.*  *Lima, mar. 10 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció requisitos zoosanitarios específicos de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de Chinchillas, teniendo como origen y procedencia Argentina; y de Semen de Bovino congelado, teniendo como origen y procedencia México.  
En el caso de las Chinchillas procedentes de Argentina, el Senasa precisó que el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad y Calidad Agroalimentaria de ese país le comunicó que no existen inconvenientes en aceptar las exigencias establecidas por el Senasa para la importación de esta especie. 
Entre estos requisitos están que las Chinchillas procedan de un criadero o criaderos que se hallen bajo control zoosanitario oficial y autorizados para exportar, y que Argentina esté libre de la enfermedad hemorrágica viral del conejo y del síndrome de la liebre parda europea. 
En el caso del semen de bovino congelado de México, el Servicio Nacional de Sanidad, Inocuidad y Calidad Agroalimentaria de ese país remitió al Senasa el modelo de certificado sanitario para la exportación a Perú. 
Por su parte, el Senasa le comunicó que dicho modelo cumple con la totalidad de los requisitos establecidos para la importación del citado producto. 
En ese sentido, el Senasa dispuso la emisión de los Permisos Zoosantarios de Importación y que el producto esté amparado por un Certificado Zoosanitario expedido por la autoridad oficial de sanidad animal de México. 
Este certificado deberá garantizar que el centro de inseminación artificial donde se haya alojado el genitor o los genitores, esté debidamente autorizado y cumpla con las normas sanitarias recomendadas por la Organización Mundial de Sanidad Animal (OIE) para la exportación, entre otras medidas. 
Según la Ley General de Sanidad Agraria, el ingreso al país como importación, tránsito internacional o cualquier otro régimen aduanero de plantas y productos vegetales, animales y productos de origen animal, se sujetarán a las disposiciones que establezca en el ámbito de su competencia el Senasa. 
Esta disposición también incluye a los insumos agrarios, organismos benéficos, materiales de empaque, embalaje y acondicionamiento, cualquier otro material capaz de introducir o propagar plagas y enfermedades, así como los medios utilizados para transportarlos.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de equinos de EEUU Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España

----------

